# Down and out for a while



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I neutered Vinnie yesterday, so all's quiet for a while around here. I did a scrotal ablation, so he's a bit more sore than a normal castration, but we've got good drugs. Here he is yesterday sporting some Buzz Lightyear undies (to keep him away from the staples).... "To Infinity and Beyond!!" He laid in my chair with me all night last night :biggrin:

(sorry for the bad photo - using the point and shoot!!)


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's to a quick and easy recovery for Vinnie. No matter what type of surgery, it's hard to see them not their 'normal' self. 

I did the same for Myles in November. Aggravating as when I went to get him he had taken out his sutures! Vet had just left and had to call him back in to put in staples. He did really well though, and he's an old man! 

Lots of cuddle time is in order today...


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Yay for being neutered and yay for Buzz Lightyear underpants!

Get better soon Vinnie!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I had no idea what a scrotal ablation was, so I had to go look it up. If you don't get that done with the neuter may as well get the neuticles, huh? Lol. Have a smooth recovery Vinnie! He's rocking those undies like a champ!  Looking forward to seeing him back to his bouncy and happy self. ^^


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

:hug: to Vinnie. Hope he has a quick and easy recovery time. May I say those pants are OUT OF THIS WORLD...hehehe


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

:hug: Aww poor Vinnie- I hope he feels better soon! He's a champ, I'm sure he'll be back to his old self in no time. 
I LOVE those Buzz Lightyear undies, too!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone - he is doing much better today - drugs are GOOOOOOOOOOD :lol: I did the ablation so that if I decide to do a lion trim (PWD version), I won't have to deal with any excess "baggage" :rofl: so it was more of a grooming decision. I did this with Robin too and probably will continue to do this with my boys.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a great feeling to have this done. Here's to a quick recovery! :tea:

I'm having a hard time keeping little Zulee still, so I figure Vinnie will be even harder to keep him tied down for the next few days. It's really odd to see a picture of him sleeping. So unlike the Vinnie we know. 

Give his sweet little nose an extra kiss for me.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Aw Vinnie looks cute in his underpants! Hmm, I didn't realize there were two options for neutering. I would do the same as you I think? I'll have to ask my mom what we have done with our previous dogs.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Aw Vinnie looks cute in his underpants! Hmm, I didn't realize there were two options for neutering. I would do the same as you I think? I'll have to ask my mom what we have done with our previous dogs.


It's not that common to do - most people just assume the scrotum will shrink up to nothing-ness (and most do on a six month old puppy), but Vinnie is (was! :biggrin: ) fairly well built and I didn't want any leftovers. I think in the almost eighteen years I have been at the clinic we have done four or five ablations and two of those were my dogs. One belonged to a friend that knew we would do it for her (a PWD that wears a lion trim) and the other one that I remember was a SPoo with a HUGE scrotum that needed to GO!!.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*It's not that common to do - most people just assume the scrotum will shrink up to nothing-ness (and most do on a six month old puppy), but Vinnie is (was! ) fairly well built and I didn't want any leftovers. I think in the almost eighteen years I have been at the clinic we have done four or five ablations and two of those were my dogs. One belonged to a friend that knew we would do it for her (a PWD that wears a lion trim) and the other one that I remember was a SPoo with a HUGE scrotum that needed to GO!!. *

:rofl:
:hahaha: That was so funny, you know.......

Aww Vinnie well wishes sweet boy!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

So not used to seeing Vinnie lying there still and not going at full throttle with a toy in his mouth. Sweet boy that he is. Know he'll be back in fine form before you can say, "Vinnie, go get the ball"


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishing a quick recovery for him. He does look sweet laying there though and those undies are cute.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> So not used to seeing Vinnie lying there still and not going at full throttle with a toy in his mouth. Sweet boy that he is. Know he'll be back in fine form before you can say, "Vinnie, go get the ball"


LOL - It took about 24 hours and he is probably 95% right now. He keeps licking the crotch of his undies :rofl:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Wishing a quick recovery for him. He does look sweet laying there though and those undies are cute.



I love the little undies! You should have seen me at KMart shopping for little boy undies - I don't have kids and had no clue what size to get. FYI - a 22# poodle rump fits very nicely in a 2T. I was going to turn them backwards and put his tail through the fly, but they didn't fit well that way, so I put them forwards and cut a little slit just below the waist band. There are two more pairs in the pack that will go to a co-workers little boy if Vinnie doesn't use them. They are working great for keeping him away from his staples.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's to a speedy recovery! I had no idea what a scrotal ablation was until I looked it up - sort of like a tummy-tuck for boys! LOL Hopefully he'll leave his incision alone and he'll be up and about


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I adore that beautiful face Vinnie has and hope his "other end" heals well and fast so he can romp and smile like his old self. I love the tip you gave on the "little boy" nappies! Now I know what size (2T) to get if my 20 lbs + minipoo ever needs a bottom back-up system. Glad your handsome fellow is already on the mend! Geesh, never a dull moment when you really love your dog.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> I adore that beautiful face Vinnie has and hope his "other end" heals well and fast so he can romp and smile like his old self. I love the tip you gave on the "little boy" nappies! Now I know what size (2T) to get if my 20 lbs + minipoo ever needs a bottom back-up system. Glad your handsome fellow is already on the mend! Geesh, never a dull moment when you really love your dog.


Yep - just make sure you get something COOL like Buzz Lightyear!! :rofl:


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

The undies are too cute! New the poodle forum, but Vinnie is my fave spunky pooch here so far. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Vinnie laying still?? I had no idea that was possible!!

Love your undies Vinnie!! Hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

here's to a quick recovery for Vinnie - I just love the pictures of him! He is such an adorable pup!


----------

